
Show HN: Duoflag 2.0 – Immigration pathways and jobs with visa sponsorship - betocmn
https://www.duoflag.com
======
betocmn
Maker here, 10 months after an initial "Show HN" with a 1.0 version.

I originally built a tiny immigration eligibility calculator and got a lot of
negative feedback because of an email requirement I had before displaying the
results [1].

Lesson learned. I was still able to attract a few thousand users, and after
talking to a lot of them, the below are the biggest learnings which were the
base for this new version, built from scratch.

1) Immigration pathways - Single source of truth for immigration options
worldwide.

2) Job board dedicated to companies offering visa sponsorship.

This is something I wished existed 15 years ago when I was trying hard to find
a way to get out from Brazil. I lived in a few countries and permanently
settled in Australia. Before anything else, just by moving here, my life is at
least 10x better than what I had back where I was born.

And I'm not alone:

In 2020, there are approximately one billion adults in the world who would
like to move out from their birth country permanently [2].

As the fun part, as an old-school Django Dev, I decided to take the
opportunity to experiment with full-stack javascript. I used RedwoodJS [3],
which is quickly becoming my go-to stack for side-projects.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21344207](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21344207)

[2] [https://news.gallup.com/poll/124028/700-million-worldwide-
de...](https://news.gallup.com/poll/124028/700-million-worldwide-desire-
migrate-permanently.aspx)

[3] [https://redwoodjs.com/](https://redwoodjs.com/)

